# The Walking Dead, terza stagione!



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Il 15 ottobre da il via alla 3a stagione di The Walking dead.Spero ci sia maggior azione,stile prima serie,rispetto alla meno movimentata 2 stagione.Non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo si riveli meglio della seconda stagione che salvo qualche puntata non mi è piaciuta molto.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo si riveli meglio della seconda stagione che salvo qualche puntata non mi è piaciuta molto.



Quoto!


----------



## Stex (13 Ottobre 2012)

La 2 serie dopo un po' di puntate non lo più guardata... Noiosa


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> La 2 serie dopo un po' di puntate non lo più guardata... Noiosa



La 3a,almeno dal trailer,sembra piu' avvincente!


----------



## Heisenberg (13 Ottobre 2012)

La 2 fa pena,io lo seguo perchè mi son affezionato. E' un beautiful nell'apocalisse zombie


----------



## Stex (13 Ottobre 2012)

IO speravo sparassero andassero in giro x la citta, no invece stanno li a parlare di questo e quell altro... noioso al massimo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> La 2 fa pena,io lo seguo perchè mi son affezionato. E' un beautiful nell'apocalisse zombie



Beh è solo alla 3a stagione,per diventare "un beautiful" deve passare una ventina d'anni!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2012)

Chi è rimasto deluso dalla seconda stagione non deve demordere e deve assolutamente guardare la terza... secondo le indiscrezioni sarà molto più avvincente e avrà tanta tensione in più e colpi di scena.

Inoltre seguirà più fedelmente il fumetto, e la parte che riguarderà la terza stagione dicono i lettori che sia la più entusiasmante in assoluto.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2012)

Seconda stagione molto molto deludente. Una palla!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seconda stagione molto molto deludente. Una palla!



Infatti,sembrava una soap opera.Nella terza spero ci sia piu' azione!


----------



## yelle (13 Ottobre 2012)

sì, infatti, la seconda stagione ha avuto un paio di episodi degni di nota, poi il VUOTO. Mamma che barba che m'ha fatto venire.
Ho la vaga impressione però che finirò comunque per seguire anche la terza


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi domani alle 22.45 si ricomincia.Io non vedo l'ora e spero che la 3a serie sia sulla falsa riga della 1a.E' un telefilm sugli zombie e menghia,che ci facciano vedere fiume di sangue!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vista la prima puntata.Movimentata direi,hanno conquistato la prigione e dopo essersi imbattuti in un gruppo di zombacci,il medico è stato morso ad un gamba e cosi' Rick gliel'ha amputata per cercar di salvargli la vita.Inoltre un gruppo di prigionieri è ancora in vita.Non male come inizio


----------



## Livestrong (16 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente rick ha tirato fuori le palle


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ottimo inizio, come sempre, poi cala...speriamo che quest'anno sia diverso.

Ma..




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il vecchio cos'è stolto a camminare tranquillamente sopra allo zombie ? E' la prima regola di non fidarsi dei finti morti...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ottimo inizio, come sempre, poi cala...speriamo che quest'anno sia diverso.
> 
> Ma..
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma puo' salvarsi il vecchio???Cioe' il virus non è entrato gia' in circolo,nonostante gli abbiano troncato la gamba???


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' stato un azzardo infatti..potrebbero fallire cosi come avere successo... se il virus non è entrato in circolo allora è salvo, altrimenti addio hershaw...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> E' stato un azzardo infatti..potrebbero fallire cosi come avere successo... se il virus non è entrato in circolo allora è salvo, altrimenti addio hershaw...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine penso fosse inevitabile,in quanto non far niente significava morte sicura per il contagio.Io dico che è stato un azzardo giusto,almeno c'hanno provato


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' stato un azzardo giusto ma sai che dolore ? Fossi hershaw forse avrei preferito un proiettile in testa, non so...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> E' stato un azzardo giusto ma sai che dolore ? Fossi hershaw forse avrei preferito un proiettile in testa, non so...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E lo so,il problema era scegliere tra il dolore atroce e la morte!


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh appunto anche se Hershaw ha avuto poco potere decisionale, rick gli ha azzoppato la gamba senza esitare un secondo, rotfl.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Eh appunto anche se Hershaw ha avuto poco potere decisionale, rick gli ha azzoppato la gamba senza esitare un secondo, rotfl.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lo so,ha ragione d'istinto per salvargli la vita!


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ma vogliamo parlare di T-dog ?  persino a carl danno un arma da fuoco, T-dog va in giro con un attizzatoio. Inoltre, prova attoriale sublime, come sempre


----------



## Brain84 (16 Ottobre 2012)

L'inizio migliore che potessi aspettarmi..adesso c'è da vedere se riescono a tenere questo ritmo per tutta la stagione


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Scontato che il vecchio venisse morso. Era (e) l'unico in grado di far partorire la tipa


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sembra di capire che sono l'unico a cui la 2^ stagione non è dispiaciuta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2012)

Questo inizio è l'esatto contrario della seconda stagione, fin troppa azione e un po' poca storia 

Ma dal promo della prossima si vede che arrivano nuovi personaggi e situazioni... sono ottimista che riusciranno a trovare il giusto equilibrio tra carneficine splatter e sviluppo di trama/personaggi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Ottobre 2012)

Visto il 1° episodio. Ho solo una parola: eiaculo.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2012)

E' uscito il secondo episodio!


----------



## Livestrong (22 Ottobre 2012)

Rick


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Stupenda la seconda puntata!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rick .Insieme ai detenuti hanno liberato un altro blocco,ora occupato da i 2 galeotti rimasti in vita(3 sono morti).Il vecchiaccio s'è salvato miracolosamente.Grandissimo inizio di stagione,piu' emozionante in 2 puntate rispetto alla seconda pallosa stagione.Comunque aleggia un'oscura presenza intorno al carcere


----------



## Brain84 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Stupensa la seconda puntata e credo che quello che arriva in elicottero assieme all'esercito sia proprio il fratello di Daryl


----------



## vota DC (23 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inoltre seguirà più fedelmente il fumetto





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Creperanno praticamente tutti. E non di vecchiaia. Vabbè che succedeva anche in Kenshiro che è il mio manga preferito, però l'alta mortalità a costo di morti forzate non l'ho mai considerata un pregio


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2012)

"Shit happens"


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2012)

Vista la terza


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non ditemi che ora inizieranno con i monologhi....la bionda ma quanto stupida è? Cioè la nera se ne è accorta che qualcosa puzza, lei invece è l'unica che crede a tutto. Uno che ti cura, ti da un posto dove dormire e ti da da mangiare, è perche vuole qualcosa in cambia...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vista la terza
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti,quoto il tuo discorso.POi perche' il governatore conserva le teste degli zembie in vaschette??Direi una puntata strana a dir poco


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ci sarà da divertirsi con il governatore secondo me...


----------



## Butcher (30 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non capisco il fatto delle teste nelle vasche. Ma soprattutto qual è il fine ultimo del Governatore? Spero che Rick, una volta incontrati, gli apra il ****.


----------



## sion (30 Ottobre 2012)

andrea si riconferma una i.d.i.o.t.a al contrario di michonne.

cmq ottima anche la terza puntata..delinea per bene l'antagonista della stagione. fin'ora ste 3 puntate a momenti sono migliori dell'intera stagione 2 lol


----------



## DR_1 (30 Ottobre 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> andrea si riconferma una i.d.i.o.t.a al contrario di michonne.
> 
> cmq ottima anche la terza puntata..delinea per bene l'antagonista della stagione. fin'ora ste 3 puntate a momenti sono migliori dell'intera stagione 2 lol



Davvero bello per ora, non è piatta ne tantomeno noiosa, c'è più azione rispetto alla seconda stagione.
D'accordissimo su Andrea, nel prossimo episodio probabilmente rivelerà dove si trovano Rick e gli altri, sembra quasi scontata la cosa


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Davvero bello per ora, non è piatta ne tantomeno noiosa, c'è più azione rispetto alla seconda stagione.
> D'accordissimo su Andrea, nel prossimo episodio probabilmente rivelerà dove si trovano Rick e gli altri, sembra quasi scontata la cosa



E cosa ne sa lei di dove sono rick e gli altri ?


----------



## DR_1 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> E cosa ne sa lei di dove sono rick e gli altri ?



Visto un promo (mini trailer da 30 secondi) sul 4° episodio  . Alla fine li trovano.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Ottobre 2012)

Se li trovano sicuro non è perche glielo dice lei,al massimo lei dirà dov'era la fattoria e da li cominciano a indagare nei dintorni...


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi spero di trovare un po' di tempo per vedere la seconda puntata e se ci scappa pure la terza...la prima mi ha preso da matti...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho letto in giro che la prossima puntata ci sara' una morte "importante"


----------



## DR_1 (4 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ho letto in giro che la prossima puntata ci sara' una morte "importante"



High Spoiler.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Forse 2, T-Dog viene morso e Lori rischia di morire durante il parto. (Trama sky)


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] non voglio leggere,altrimenti è inutile l'attesa!


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2012)

Visto la quarta


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Peccato per t-dog stava incominciando a piacermi, beh la tipa scontato che sarebbe morta. Comunque due morti in un colpo solo.

La bionda ma quanto stupida è? Merita di morire non la sopporto piu


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grandissima puntata,azione al 1000%,morti celebri,come T-Dog e Lory,che comunque da alla luce il bambino.Voto altissimo,9/10


----------



## sion (6 Novembre 2012)

quarta puntata da brividi. epica.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Novembre 2012)

Una delle migliori puntate mai girate di un telefilm.
Intensità PAZZESCA.
Il finale è da lacrime.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Una delle migliori puntate mai girate di un telefilm.
> Intensità PAZZESCA.
> Il finale è da lacrime.



Infatti,stupenda,senza parole.La migliore delle 3 stagioni girate!


----------



## Livestrong (6 Novembre 2012)

Bene, molto bene


----------



## Butcher (6 Novembre 2012)

Assurda questa puntata, stavo morendo dall'ansia 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma Carol?


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata che, nonostante le morti eccellenti (T-dog su tutti, perchè quella ca.gna di lori doveva morire), non mi ha emozionato più di tanto, trovo alquanto irreale il fatto che carl, che avra 10 anni si e no, faccia tutte quelle cose senza na lacrima, senza ripensamenti. Ok che è cresciuto però semplicemente lo trovo un po forzato... per il resto bella puntata, finalmente un bel po di azione.

R.I.P. T-dog.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Novembre 2012)

E' stata una bella puntata, diciamo pure che è la terza stagione ad essere bella dopo la noia pazzesca della seconda stagione

T Dog nn ha mai parlato in due stagioni ma decidono di farlo parlare e di farlo


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



morire


----------



## Miro (6 Novembre 2012)

Ho abbandonato la serie circa a metà della seconda serie per troppa noia



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho visto fino alla puntata in cui aprivano il fienile e trovavano la figlia della tizia coi capelli corti ormai trasformata in zombie



Dite che vale la pena riprendere oppure no?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho abbandonato la serie circa a metà della seconda serie per troppa noia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La seconda serie continuera' ad essere una palla,che si ravvivera' un po' nel finale.Ma la 3a serie è uno spettacolo!


----------



## DR_1 (6 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti,stupenda,senza parole.La migliore delle 3 stagioni girate!



Soprattutto perchè sono morti due dei personaggi più odiosi della serie, anche se T-Dog è uscito di scena in gran stile.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Novembre 2012)

Dalla terza stagione in poi c'è un netto miglioramento. Superato lo scoglio della noia mortale della seconda stagione si verrà premiati da questa bella terza stagione


----------



## Brontolo (6 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



a me della morte di uno in realtà mi dispiace (T-dog), di quella di Lori proprio per niente (e mi sa che ora a maggie viene lo spirito materno e glenn ... bhe insomma... ha finito di appartarsi con lei nella torre di osservazione).

per quel che riguarda carol...parliamoci seriamente...non era meglio che morisse carol, piuttosto che t-dog? che fra l'altro, era l'unico a stare dalla parte dei carcerati superstiti


----------



## Livestrong (6 Novembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



penso che entreranno a far parte del gruppo ora... La morte di lori comunque puo essere negativa per una semplice motivazione: bisognerà vedere come la prenderà rick. Potrebbe tornare la mezzasega che era nelle prime due stagioni, o anche peggio... Carol serve per tenere buono daryl, per ora se rimane viva non mi dispiace


----------



## Brontolo (6 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> penso che entreranno a far parte del gruppo ora... La morte di lori comunque puo essere negativa per una semplice motivazione: bisognerà vedere come la prenderà rick. Potrebbe tornare la mezzasega che era nelle prime due stagioni, o anche peggio... Carol serve per tenere buono daryl, per ora se rimane viva non mi dispiace





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



di una cosa possiamo stare certi...Daryl vedrà la fine di tutte le serie! 
dico un'altra cosa: secondo me sì, vedremo un paio di puntate con rick versione mezzasega, ma il figlioletto ci sorprenderà. è un bambinetto con le pelotas.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



secondo me ci sorprenderà Lori...non hanno mica fatto vedere il figlio che le sparava...


----------



## Butcher (7 Novembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> secondo me ci sorprenderà Lori...non hanno mica fatto vedere il figlio che le sparava...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non ha senso. Se il figlio non avesse sparato sarebbe comunque morta dissanguata.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dicevo come zombie...me la immagino che attacca Rick...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2012)

Visto la 5


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mamma mia rick che razza di personaggio è diventato stupendo. Dalla prossima pero ci sarà gran bella azione. La biona finalmente si sveglierà forse.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ellissima puntata. Rick impazzito che fa strage, la moglie che ovviamente vaga da qualche parte, quella di colore che se ne va, la bionda che si sveglia e per finire quella telefonata fantasmagorica! Tanta Tanta roba


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ellissima puntata. Rick impazzito che fa strage, la moglie che ovviamente vaga da qualche parte, quella di colore che se ne va, la bionda che si sveglia e per finire quella telefonata fantasmagorica! Tanta Tanta roba





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io ho capito che il cadavere della moglie se l'è pappata tutta quello zombie seduto, che in effetti aveva un pancione quasi da scoppiare.
Non è molto credibile come hanno reso la scena, ma anche a leggere in giro credo che sia successo questo.
Ad un certo punto addirittura Rick, in preda alla follia, gli sta per aprire la pancia per tirare fuori i resti della moglie.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata enigmatica.Soprattutto è un mistero dove sia finita Lory.Realmente l'ha mangiata quello zombie???E la telefonata???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Puntata enigmatica.Soprattutto è un mistero dove sia finita Lory.Realmente l'ha mangiata quello zombie???E la telefonata???





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, anche leggendo nei forum stranieri l'intenzione dello sceneggiatore è quello di far pensare a Rick (e allo spettatore) che lo zombie si sia pappato per intero la moglie (anche le ossa ).
Se poi questo è quello che è successo veramente o se è solo un trucco per un futuro cliffhanger, è tutto da scoprire!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti,anch'io credo che quello zombie non abbia mangiato Lory.Infatti di solito loro rimangano le ossa e parte degli organi interni.Quindi potrebbe essere ancora viva o essersi trasformata in uno zombie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti,anch'io credo che quello zombie non abbia mangiato Lory.Infatti di solito loro rimangano le ossa e parte degli organi interni.Quindi potrebbe essere ancora viva o essersi trasformata in uno zombie





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bisogna capire se Carl ha sparato effettivamente in testa alla madre, in questo caso non ci sarebbero dubbi perchè sarebbe morta e non sarebbe uno zombie.
Noi abbiamo sentito lo sparo, e il proiettile era lì', ma a dire il vero non abbiamo visto la scena.

Tuttavia io spero vivamente che Lori sia nella pancia di quello zombie, perchè non la sopporto!
E Carol che fine ha fatto? Anche di lei non abbiamo mai visto il cadavere o la scena della morte (solo la bandana per terra)però hanno scavato la tomba... chi ci hanno seppellito?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Novembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Poi anche il ragazzo quando cita i possibili nomi della bambina nata,elencando tutti gli amici morti,fa il nome di Carol.Quindi si presume che sia morta anche lei.Mah,mistero!


----------



## Brain84 (13 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per come la vedo io la storia dello zombie che si è mangiato Loru è un depistaggio..se così non fosse sarebbe oscena come sceneggiatura..uno zombie che mangia tutto un corpo umano ossa comprese, tralascia un proiettile che molto probabilmente anzi sicuramente, era conficcato nella testa di Lori?!?! A me sembra ridicola come cosa


----------



## Butcher (13 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io penso che lo zombie se la sia pappata. Anche perché non avrebbe molto senso farla tornare zombi! Se torna come zombie che fa? niente, o morde qualcuno o la sparano. Non sarebbe una scena con molto pathos!
Più che altro mi domando Carol che fine abbia fatto perché, se ben ricordate, prima che T-Dog morisse voleva portarla in una parte precisa. E ci riuscì sacrificandosi, quindi bho!
Per il resto, la telefonata...




Saranno quelli di Sky


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si era capito da subito che la telefonata era solo nella testa di rick! Adesso vediamo come si evolverà la situazione, Mi piacerebbe molto vedere michonne che taglia la testa al governatore


----------



## DR_1 (20 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Altra grande puntata, vediamo come si inserirà Michonne nel gruppo ora.
Spero che non succeda niente a Maggie e Gleen al campo, ma la vedo dura. Carol purtroppo è ancora viva, e Daryl è diventato troppo sentimentale.
Comunque Andrea è odiosa, si fa proprio tutti, persino il governatore, è dalla prima stagione che attendo la sua morte, ma niente niente niente, die hard.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gran bella puntata.Ora forse partiranno per andar a riprendere Glen e la bonazza e vi dico che sara' Daryl a far fuori il fratello


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2012)

Proposta: possiamo stabilire un limite di tempo dalla messa in onda dell'episodio dopo cui è possibile postare liberamente senza spoiler?
Altrimenti tutto il topic è un tag spoiler unico.

Sull'episodio 3x06:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' tornato il buon vecchio Merle che tutti conoscevamo.
Non vedo l'ora di vedere l'incontro con Daryl, che ormai è diventato una delle colonne portanti del gruppo.

Andrea finalmente ha ottenuto quello che voleva, il pene del governatore.
Speriamo che adesso questa storia si movimenti un po', il governatore era stato presentato come un bad-guy cazzutissimo, ma con Andrea si sta davvero rammollendo.


----------



## Butcher (20 Novembre 2012)

Che palle, non ce la faccio ad aspettare una settimana 

Diventa sempre più intrigante!




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Perchè gli zombi non attaccano Michonne? Per il fatto che puzza di budella di zombie?


----------



## Brain84 (21 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che palle, non ce la faccio ad aspettare una settimana
> 
> Diventa sempre più intrigante!
> 
> ...



esattamente


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Girano rumors che danno per morto Daryl nei prossimi episodi


----------



## Brontolo (21 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Girano rumors che danno per morto Daryl nei prossimi episodi



serie finita, se dovesse succedere


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Girano rumors che danno per morto Daryl nei prossimi episodi





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sarebba la piu' grande bischerata che potessero fare.Non ci voglio credere,perche' Daryl insieme a Rick è il cardine della serie.Morto lui....


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Daryl Dixon (Norman Reedus) non è un personaggio dei fumetti di The Walking Dead co-creato da Robert Kirkman. Ma Daryl è il preferito dai fan dello show televisivo della AMC e Kirkman, che ne è produttore esecutivo, riceve spesso minacce di avvertimento dai fan di non fare del male al più sexy dei fratelli Dixon.
La paura tra i fan è peggiorata soprattutto pochi giorni fa quando è uscita la notizia dell'arrivo (probabilmente nell'ultimo episodio della 3^ stagione) di un nuovo personaggio amato dai fumetti, Tyreese. "4 'badass' (Rick, Michonne, Tyreese e Daryl) sono troppi, sicuramente ne faranno fuori uno ed escludendo il protagonista, la cazzuta Michonne che ne avrà di strada da fare e il nuovo arrivato Tyreese, non rimane che Daryl", questo il pensiero dei/lle tanti/e 'Daryliani/e'.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Ecco quindi cosa Kirkman ha detto durante un'intervista per il 'Boston Herald':*
"C'è gente che mi dice dopo un episodio, 'Oh, mio Dio, non muore nessuno, e che sta succedendo?'". "Poi ci sono innumerevoli persone che dicono: 'Lo giuro, se Daryl Dixon muore, facciamo una rivolta.' Stiamo solo raccontando una storia e cercando di farlo nel modo più realistico possibile, e in questo mondo, la gente muore a destra e a sinistra. A coloro che sono assetati di sangue, io dico, 'Aspettate, e potrete finalmente ottenere quello che volete.' Per gli appassionati di, ad esempio, Daryl Dixon che non vogliono che muoia, io dico: 'Se succede prima o poi, mi dispiace'".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2012)

Farò parte della schiera che ucciderà Kirkman se succederà quella cosa


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Bah,spero non succede quello che si prospetta perche' altrimenti.....


----------



## Butcher (21 Novembre 2012)

Noooo, non devono assolutamente farlo! E' il più cazzuto di tutti! E godrei come un riccio se dovesse spaccare la faccia al fratello!


----------



## Miro (22 Novembre 2012)

Sono riuscito a rimettermi in pari con la serie.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi dispiace davvero per Shane, ma era inevitabile la sua scomparsa.
Finalmente Lori è schiattata! non se ne poteva più!
Non mi è piaciuto il modo in cui è stato silurato il capo dei prigionieri (il tizio pazzoide coi capelli lunghi), secondo me avrebbero potuto portare avanti la faida per qualche episodio.
Dei due prigionieri "reclutati", mi sa che quello baffuto a breve schiatta, ma in generale entrambi mi sembrano personaggi "flosci".
Come mai il governatore ha teste di zombie nell'acquario?


----------



## DR_1 (22 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a rimettermi in pari con la serie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perchè è un id...  , no scherzo , è semplicemente malato nel cervello.
Su "Ibrahimovic" francamente non trovo un motivo per tenerlo in vita in questa serie, morte più che giusta, non poteva mettere i piedi in testa a Rick.


----------



## Miro (22 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Perchè è un id...  , no scherzo , è semplicemente malato nel cervello.
> Su "Ibrahimovic" francamente non trovo un motivo per tenerlo in vita in questa serie, morte più che giusta, non poteva mettere i piedi in testa a Rick.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ah non c'è un motivo? pensavo fossero teste dei suoi conoscenti, visto tra l'altro che tiene la sua figlia zombie in casa...magari le teneva per "affetto".
Su Ibra  secondo me poteva essere un buon antagonista almeno per qualche puntata, invece l'hanno silurato in dieci minuti.


----------



## DR_1 (22 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non saprei, magari è per quello, l'ho pensato pure io, ma forse c'è un altro motivo, quello di eliminare tutti coloro che cercano di sabotare, comprommetere, minacciare la cittadella che ha creato. Direi che quello che ha fatto ai militari sia una prova lampante. A mio avviso prova a "reclutare" tutta la gente che trova cercando di mettersela al suo servizio, se trova dei problemi (come con Michonne) li elimina. Poi basta vedere anche la considerazione che ha dei suoi uomini, sicuramente nei prossimi episodi si scoprirà di più sulle sue ragioni/motivazioni.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Livestrong (22 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



le teste penso siano di quelli che hanno tentato di andarsene, infatti la prima cosa che il governatore chiede a merle appena lo vede sono la testa e la spada


----------



## Miro (22 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> le teste penso siano di quelli che hanno tentato di andarsene, infatti la prima cosa che il governatore chiede a merle appena lo vede sono la testa e la spada





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sa che hai ragione, ora che mi ricordo in una scena finale (mi pare la terza puntata) si vede nell'acquario la testa del soldato che stava sull'elicottero caduto e che hanno soccorso.


----------



## Butcher (27 Novembre 2012)

Nessuno commenta l'ultima erezione?


----------



## Brontolo (27 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Mi sa che hai ragione, ora che mi ricordo in una scena finale (mi pare la terza puntata) si vede nell'acquario la testa del soldato che stava sull'elicottero caduto e che hanno soccorso.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



si, c'è anche quella del tenente wells.
mi sa che il buon governatore si tiene in casa solo quelli che non minacciano la sua autorità oppure belle signorine bionde.
e il tenente wells e la guardia nazionale non erano né questo né quello


----------



## Miro (28 Novembre 2012)

Puntata di transizione, che ha preparato il terreno per il boom delle prossime puntate.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sarà interessante vedere come si comporterà Merle, tradirà il governatore? secondo me si, ma cercherà anche di accoppare Rick.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2012)

Il prossimo episodio è il mid-season finale... prima della pausa invernale.
Mi aspetto un qualche colpo di scena mostruoso.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2012)

La prossima puntata sara' epica,mi aspetto fuoco e fiamme!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hanno attaccato il Governatore e liberato Glen e la bonxa,pero' Deryl è stato catturato e lui e Mel rischiano la testa.Michionne elimina Penny,la figlia zombie del goverantore e infilza quest'ultimo ad un occhio.Intanto un nuovo gruppetto s'insedia nel penitenziario


----------



## Livestrong (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sarà dura aspettare fino a febbraio


----------



## Miro (4 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntatona ieri sera...Rick sta partendo di testa, di sto passo diventerà più folle del governatore; ci sono rimasto male quando Michonne ha infilzato la figlia del governatore  e per la morte di Oscar...adesso vediamo se finalmente Andrea si sveglia, cavolo ci eravamo liberati finalmente di Lori e invece Andrea sta prendendo il suo posto in quanto ad odio  per quanto riguarda Deryl e Merle, ci sarà uno scontro all'ultimo sangue tra i due.

Ah secondo me il baffetto si purga la figlia di Herschel.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2012)

Episodio molto bello, a parte



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la scena dell'allucinazione su Shane. 
Mi è sembrata una scena... random, anche perchè ormai Rick aveva risolto i suoi problemi mentali

Concordo sul baffetto, secondo me fuori dal carcere era uno stupratore.


----------



## Brontolo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Episodio molto bello, a parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mi sa che se il baffetto la tocca, il figlioletto di rick gliela fa pagare.
merle e daryl? non saprei, però ... se in qualche maniera uno dei due riuscisse a scappare, con il sacrificio dell'altro?
(se fanno fuori daryl, giuro che smetto di guardare la serie


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2012)

Serie megagalattica, morirò ad aspettare febbraio ! 



E poi quanto è stramaledettamente topa Maggie


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma quando muore Andrea? E' la pietra dello scandalo; per colpa sua Michionne non ha giustiziato quel miserabile del Governatore! Senza considerare l'ingenuità che è degna di un bambino di 5 anni!

Vogliamo poi parlare della tizia di colore che sbatte sulle sbarre comandando: "Apri questa porta"?
L'avrei presa a calci in bocca.


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2013)

Gargiulio eroe

riguardo a baffetto Axel


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' il tipico guardone, nel fumetto fa il maniaco all'inizio e poi si mette con Patricia, qui però Patricia è già morta


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Si riparte raga.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Non sto più nella pelle


----------



## Brain84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Bella puntata!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se ne va Daryl che tanto tornerà ovviamente. Rick sta andando via di testa in maniera totale e non sa più prendere decisioni. Il governatore si sta preparando a sferrare un attacco e chissa Michonne cosa combinerà una volta guarita..un sacco di carne al fuoco per una seconda parte tutta da gustare


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rick è definitivamente partito di testa, a sto punto penso che Tyrese (il nero capobanda) prenderà il comando della prigione temporaneamente.
Per quanto riguarda Daryl, dispiace che se ne sia andato, mi sembra che nei mesi scorsi il regista avesse detto che uno dei personaggi maggiori sarebbe scomparso, forse hanno preferito non farlo morire.
Mi ha colpito molto invece la scena in cui lo zombie apre il cancello per entrare nella città: hanno voluto marcare il fatto che gli zombie stanno sviluppando una sorta di consapevolezza?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vista ora la puntata.Rick è partito come una campana(non è che il governatore sia da meno),Deryl sono convinto che il suo non sia un addio e Tyrese sarà uno dei nuovi leaders.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mah, solo io lo trovo abbastanza noioso?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, solo io lo trovo abbastanza noioso?



In generale,oppure è riferito alla 3a stagione???


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

In generale. Lo trovo lento.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Beh so gusti


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, solo io lo trovo abbastanza noioso?



E' il ritmo generale della serie ad essere molto blando, la prima stagione è coinvolgente, la seconda a parte 2-3 episodi è un mortorio e questa terza stagione è onesta.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' il ritmo generale della serie ad essere molto blando, la prima stagione è coinvolgente, la seconda a parte 2-3 episodi *è un mortorio* e questa terza stagione è onesta.



direi che sia giusto così.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

È lenta perche sostanzialmente si parla del nulla... Stanno ritardando il piu possibile lo scontro tra i due gruppi, vero punto di interesse della terza, che è migliore della seconda ma sempre peggiore della prima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sorge un dubbio...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il terzo showrunner del telefilm, Glenn Mazzara, è stato silurato dalla rete perchè voleva intraprendere una direzione assolutamente "non gradita", e abbandonerà alla fine della terza stagione.
Ma con tutte queste allucinazioni e "fantasmi".. non è che era previsto qualcosa di VERAMENTE soprannaturale? 
Sarebbe stato un magnifico jump the shark per il telefilm


----------



## Brain84 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente si inizia a fare sul serio!!


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Come si fa a non amare questa serie? 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se Merle si integra col gruppo sono caxi amari per tutti!


----------



## Livestrong (19 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ma chi diavolo è il tizio che guida il furgone pieno di zombie?


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ma chi diavolo è il tizio che guida il furgone pieno di zombie?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non credo sia rilevante, ma dal fisico pareva una donna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non credo sia rilevante, ma dal fisico pareva una donna.



Non sono l'unico ad averlo notato allora!
Anch'io ho avuto l'impressione che sia una 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



donna.
Secondo me è un personaggio importante perchè
Rick gli (le) spara, e caso strano resta senza proiettili, in quel preciso momento.
Poi il tizio (la tizia) corre verso un angolo facendo smarrire le tracce.
E' come se avessero voluto focalizzarsi su questo personaggio.

Inoltre il Governatore è sorpreso dall'arrivo del camion, salvo poi vedersi riempire il viso di soddisfazione.

Se fosse Andrea sarebbe un bel colpo di scena...


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono l'unico ad averlo notato allora!
> Anch'io ho avuto l'impressione che sia una
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non so, io la vedo diversamente. Io ho notato solo il sorriso del Governatore, come se fosse tutto calcolato.
Poi non credo possa essere Andrea, sarebbe una forzatura. Non sa neanche dove si trovi la prigione!


----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povero baffetto 
L'allenza di Merle presumo durerà poco; piuttosto, che fine hanno fatto gli altri prigionieri?


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E se la donna col camion fosse la tipa di quel gruppo?
Seguendo il ragionamento di [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], sarebbe l'unica spiegazione


----------



## Miro (20 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma la tipa di quel gruppo non è bionda, è mora mi sembra.
E se la donna nel camion fosse Andrea? anche se mi sembra poco probabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2013)

C'è anche questa possibilità:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La tipa che faceva la guardia a Woodbury.
Potrebbe aver lasciato il posto di guardia dopo aver parlato con Andrea e avere raggiunto successivamente il Governatore. 
Io non ho visto che fosse bionda l'autista del camion.


----------



## Butcher (20 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è anche questa possibilità:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti aveva un casco.
Comunque per me parliamo del nulla  Non credo sia importate!


----------



## Livestrong (20 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me è un nuovo personaggio, magari lilly


----------



## Butcher (20 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un nuovo personaggio, magari lilly



E chi è? O_O


----------



## Livestrong (20 Febbraio 2013)

Un personaggio presente anche nel fumetto


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno sta seguendo le mini puntate di The Walking dead su Foxweb???


----------



## Butcher (20 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sta seguendo le mini puntate di The Walking dead su Foxweb???



Le due webseries?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Le due webseries?



Si,quelle sul sito della Fox.Sono mini puntate da 5-6 minuti l'una.


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2013)

Viste, si!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Viste, si!



Come le reputi???


----------



## MilanForever (21 Febbraio 2013)

Vista l'ultima ieri sera



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Credo che la pazzia di Rick sia finita in favore di una furia cieca


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Come le reputi???



Carine, la prima è più bella.
Però non so perché ma credo che la seconda possa ricollegarsi alla serie, almeno i personaggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Carine, la prima è più bella.
> Però non so perché ma credo che la seconda possa ricollegarsi alla serie, almeno i personaggi.



Infatti.


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti.



Il tizio potrebbe essere imparentato con qualcuno...sensazione!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Puntata transitoria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Pessimo l'ultimo episodio, non mi è piaciuto per nulla.

Ma non poteva essere altrimenti visto il personaggio a cui era dedicato.


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea è un fail totale.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Puntata transitoria.



.. Ennesima...


----------



## Butcher (27 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle st' Andrea, non serve a niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ennesima puntata transitoria.L'unica novita:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



è apparso il tizio che all'inizio della 1 serie salvò Rick dopo il coma.Il destino vuole che nonostante Rick gl'initimasse,una volta conosciuto,di far fuori la moglie zombizzata,questa passato del tempo ha morso anche il figlio Duane e ciò ha portato alla follia il tizio(non ricordo il nome stramaledetto) che ora pensa di essere il "Pulitore" della Terra dagli zombie che l'invadono.Inoltre si nota un netto avvinicinamento tra la spadaccina e Rick.Una puntata noiosa per i miei gusti.Speriamo che lunedì ci sia il tanto agognato scontro col Governatore.


----------



## Miro (5 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma cos'era quell'ammasso arancione che hanno tirato su dalla strada a fine puntata?


----------



## DR_1 (5 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma cos'era quell'ammasso arancione che hanno tirato su dalla strada a fine puntata?



Era "l'equipaggiamento" di quello che chiamava aiuto correndo per la strada all'inizio della puntata.

Secondo me o è morto (molto probabile) oppure nei prossimi episodi salterà fuori e si prenderà una vendetta su Rick.

Carl fa troppo il fenomeno.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] Non svelare nulla,c'è gente che non ha visto la puntata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hanno fatto vedere delle frattaglie tutte sparse sulla strada nei pressi del sacco, dubito fossero quelle degli zombie


----------



## Brain84 (5 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il tipo con lo zaino arancione è palesemente morto, si vedono i brandelli ovunque quando fanno ritorno.
A me la puntata, anche se transitoria, è piaciuta un sacco. Il tipo di colore è fuori come un pergolo ma la sua abitazione e il modo in cui vive è spettacolare e secondo me più avanti salverà Rick. 
Michonne oltre a essere una phaiga spaziale è anche ormai dalla parte dei "buoni" e ormai è parte integrante della serie.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Marzo 2013)

In altri ambiti queste puntate si chiamerebbero "filler"... Una serie tv fatta di filler


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2013)

Me lo vedo di sera, mi ci faccio certi sonni....

Comunque siamo usciti completamente dal focus. Ormai è solo una lotta tra uomini, degli zombie (l'origine, le altre città, il resto del mondo, possibili cure, etc etc) non si sa praticamente nulla. Se continuano così, possono pure chiuderla quest'anno. Nessuno ne sentirà la mancanza.


----------



## DR_1 (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION] Non svelare nulla,c'è gente che non ha visto la puntata.



Scusa, prossima volta metto sotto spoiler.

Comunque c'è poco da svelare, le ultime tre puntate sono state piattissime. Un involuzione della trama incredibile.

Se continuano così sono d'accordo, possono anche mettere la parola fine alla serie con questa stagione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho ridato un rapido sguardo alla parte finale della puntata, si in effetti mi sa che è morto..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Scusa, prossima volta metto sotto spoiler.
> 
> Comunque c'è poco da svelare, le ultime tre puntate sono state piattissime. Un involuzione della trama incredibile.
> 
> ...



Non era per me(io ho visto la puntata),ma per gli altri.


----------



## Butcher (5 Marzo 2013)

Ma qualcuno qui ha letto i fumetti?


----------



## Brain84 (5 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Qualcuno in rete vocifera che il finale potrebbe essere che Rick si sveglia sul letto di ospedale dove effettivamente si trovava nella prima stagione, ma scoprirebbe che si è trattato soltanto di un brutto sogno fatto mentre si trovava in coma


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Qualcuno in rete vocifera che il finale potrebbe essere che Rick si sveglia sul letto di ospedale dove effettivamente si trovava nella prima stagione, ma scoprirebbe che si è trattato soltanto di un brutto sogno fatto mentre si trovava in coma



Quindi non ci sarebbe una quarta stagione???Improbabile.


----------



## Devil May Cry (6 Marzo 2013)

Sono l'unico a pensare che questa serie Tv ha avuto come ottima stagione solo la prima??
La seconda stagione sembrava Zombiful!!Un misto tra Beautiful e una serie tv sugli zombie!!Questa terza stagione sembrava partire un pò meglio,ma poi si è persa di brutto!!La trama esiste in questo telefilm??A me sembra che loro gironzolano per il mondo senza un obbiettivo ben preciso..Chiaro che pensano alla sopravvivenza,ma non credo che si possa basare un intera serie tv sempre sulle stesse cose..Trovare un posto sicuro,cacciare etc etc..

L'ultima puntata è stata di una noia assurda!!!Ormai la guardo soltanto perché non mi pesa guardare una puntata a settimana,ma dal mio punto di vista son caduti in basso,molto in basso rispetto alla prima stagione!

Uno dei pochi lati positivi della serie è Michonne!!Lei è veramente gnocca!



Livestrong ha scritto:


> In altri ambiti queste puntate si chiamerebbero "filler"... Una serie tv fatta di filler



Quotone!


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico a pensare che questa serie Tv ha avuto come ottima stagione solo la prima??
> La seconda stagione sembrava Zombiful!!Un misto tra Beautiful e una serie tv sugli zombie!!Questa terza stagione sembrava partire un pò meglio,ma poi si è persa di brutto!!La trama esiste in questo telefilm??A me sembra che loro gironzolano per il mondo senza un obbiettivo ben preciso..Chiaro che pensano alla sopravvivenza,ma non credo che si possa basare un intera serie tv sempre sulle stesse cose..Trovare un posto sicuro,cacciare etc etc..
> 
> L'ultima puntata è stata di una noia assurda!!!Ormai la guardo soltanto perché non mi pesa guardare una puntata a settimana,ma dal mio punto di vista son caduti in basso,molto in basso rispetto alla prima stagione!
> ...



Esatto, Zombiful è il termine adatto


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Qualcuno in rete vocifera che il finale potrebbe essere che Rick si sveglia sul letto di ospedale dove effettivamente si trovava nella prima stagione, ma scoprirebbe che si è trattato soltanto di un brutto sogno fatto mentre si trovava in coma



Se fosse davvero così... mamma mia. Agghiacciante.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Marzo 2013)

Non credo la faranno finire, ha uno share altissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Raga non può finire,altrimenti non si sarebbe discusso così tanto sul perchè Glen Mazzara avesse abbandonato alla fine della 3a stagione.


----------



## AndrasWave (7 Marzo 2013)

La quarta stagione è già stata annunciata ufficialmente. Lo showranner sarà lo stesso che ha scritto quest'ultimo episodio. Quindi tutte i rumors imbarazzanti che girano per la rete sono panzane assurde.


----------



## AndrasWave (7 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Me lo vedo di sera, mi ci faccio certi sonni....
> Comunque siamo usciti completamente dal focus. Ormai è solo una lotta tra uomini, degli zombie (l'origine, le altre città, il resto del mondo, possibili cure, etc etc) non si sa praticamente nulla. Se continuano così, possono pure chiuderla quest'anno. Nessuno ne sentirà la mancanza.



Il "focus" infatti non è solo Zombi vs. Uomini. Mi pare che la serie da tempo dimostri di guardare anche ai sopravvissuti, al rapporto con gli altri sopravvisuti, come si adattano al mondo apocalittico, ai cambiamenti morali e comportamentali degli uomini che vivono in una situazione del genere.
Fosse un telefilm solo splatter, budella, zombi che mangiano uomini, uomini che fanno saltare in aria zombie con le granate sai che palle. L'audience della serie sta crescendo a suon di record. Non è facile fare una serie su questo tema.

Tanto la cura si è capito che non c'è, l'origine è un mistero che non andrebbe ancora rivelato, le altri città non credo siano ridotte tanto diversamente, nel resto del mondo (a meno che abbiano un teletrasporto tascabile) sarà difficile che ci vadano.


----------



## Devil May Cry (7 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il "focus" infatti non è solo Zombi vs. Uomini. Mi pare che la serie da tempo dimostri di guardare anche ai sopravvissuti, al rapporto con gli altri sopravvisuti, come si adattano al mondo apocalittico, ai cambiamenti morali e comportamentali degli uomini che vivono in una situazione del genere.
> Fosse un telefilm solo splatter, budella, zombi che mangiano uomini, uomini che fanno saltare in aria zombie con le granate sai che palle. L'audience della serie sta crescendo a suon di record. Non è facile fare una serie su questo tema.
> 
> Tanto la cura si è capito che non c'è, l'origine è un mistero che non andrebbe ancora rivelato, le altri città non credo siano ridotte tanto diversamente, nel resto del mondo (a meno che abbiano un teletrasporto tascabile) sarà difficile che ci vadano.



Il punto è che la serie Tv era partita in tutt'altra maniera!!La prima stagione non era solo splatter,ma era un misto tra azione e "psicologia" 
Dalla seconda stagione è diventata una serie tv noiosa senza molto senso!!Hanno basato praticamente tutta la seconda stagione sulla ricerca di una bambina!!!Sappiamo tutti come andò a finire quella ricerca!! "Are you f**in kidding me?"

La terza stagione è partita un pò meglio,ma si è persa di brutto..La psicologia dei personaggi ci sta,ma non ci deve essere solo quella come sta accadendo da 2 stagioni!!Resta sempre una serie tv sugli zombie e su un mondo ormai andato a quel paese..Io continuo a guardarla perchè non mi pesa guardare una puntata a settimana,e perchè gli effetti speciali son belli..Mio fratello per esempio l'ha abbandonata perchè dice che ha iniziato a fargli schifo.
Alla fine come qualcuno ha già detto è una serie tv fatta di filler.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Marzo 2013)

Ormai sta diventando davvero insopportabile


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Madò che palle......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2013)

Si, la stanno tirando per le lunghe per arrivare a questo scontro nel sedicesimo episodio.
Allora tanto valeva fare meno episodi.

Ho anche letto che il prossimo episodio si focalizzerà ancora su Andrea, sebbene avrà più azione.. basta, faccio un appello agli zombie... squartatela e divoratela vi prego.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Marzo 2013)

Godrebbe pure con uno zombie


----------



## Brain84 (12 Marzo 2013)

Puntata inutile. Volevano creare Pathos ma non ci sono riusciti. Se riguardate la puntata pilota di TWD e guardate queste, proverete schifo vero. La regia di Frank Darabont era 300 miliardi di volte meglio e anche la fotografia..basti vedere la sigla che fa sbavare ogni volta per capirlo


----------



## Devil May Cry (14 Marzo 2013)

Questa serie sta iniziando a farmi sboccare..Se continua cosi la mollerò..Sbocco sbocco sbocco!


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In altri ambiti queste puntate si chiamerebbero "filler"... Una serie tv fatta di filler



Ma intendi filler perché non presenti nel fumetto oppure perché fatti per allungare il brodo? Ad esempio il personaggio e la vicenda di Ryuga in Kenshiro è filler solo nel secondo senso.

Riguardo alle divergenze con il fumetto



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Potevano far vivere Axel di più, per me stava benissimo anche trasportato fino a Negan, invece è Carol inspiegabilmente viva!


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2013)

Ho scaricato la nuova puntata. Adesso me la guardo, così mi viene sonno e dormo

Notte!


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2013)

Questa puntata m'è piaciuta.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2013)

Imbarazzante pure questa


----------



## Brain84 (20 Marzo 2013)

In questa puntata succedono cose illogiche, tutte con Andrea



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



perchè invece di scappare a piedi non prende una delle 98490 macchine che trova per strada?
Perchè quando lascia il governatore in balia degli zombie (come caspita ha fatto a salvarsi?) non gli ruba il pickup? Dai è troppo insulso sto telefilm in queste puntate


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante pure questa



Ormai ha poco senso di esistere questa serie TV


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Marzo 2013)

Ho deciso finita la terza stagione smetto di guardarlo...E' un telefilm ultra schifoso senza alcun senso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2013)

A me invece piace, quella in cui incontra Morgan di nuovo è stata una delle mie preferite della terza stagione. Se volessi avere a che fare con uno splatter ammazza zombi, accenderei l'Xbox con dentro Dead Rising.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Puntata strana e come dice anche [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] illogica per alcuni aspetti,anche se c'è stato maggior movimento.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Marzo 2013)

Niente di che questa puntata, tutto molto prevedibile, ed è troppo tempo che va avanti così.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] Le macchine per strada dubito funzionassero, le macchine funzionanti le tengono dentro il perimetro. Credo poi che il governatore si sia portato dietro le chiavi mentre la inseguiva proprio per l'eventualità che fai notare tu.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me invece piace, quella in cui incontra Morgan di nuovo è stata una delle mie preferite della terza stagione. Se volessi avere a che fare con uno splatter ammazza zombi, accenderei l'Xbox con dentro Dead Rising.



Se vuoi una serie tv in cui parlano e basta guardati Beautiful...La serie era stata incentrata in una altra maniera pochi cavoli!!
Poi non capisco tutti quelli che difendono walking dead dicono sempre le stesse cose..."se volete uno splatter e bla bla bla" ma chi ha detto che vogliamo una serie tv splatter??Però una via di mezzo si..Come nella prima stagione..In questa parlano e basta...Non si capisce quale sia la storia principale e le puntate sono ridicole..


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2013)

Ma poi è una roba totalmente illogica: il mondo sta andando in rovina, non c'è più nulla, e tu che fai? Concentri le energie per le guerre tra clan? A rigor di logica, si dovrebbero unire le forze, esplorare, andare a vedere cosa c'è lì fuori. Se ci sono altri sopravvissuti, se stanno sperimentando delle cure, indagare sulle cause di questa epidemia di Zombie, etc etc


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi è una roba totalmente illogica: il mondo sta andando in rovina, non c'è più nulla, e tu che fai? Concentri le energie per le guerre tra clan? A rigor di logica, si dovrebbero unire le forze, esplorare, andare a vedere cosa c'è lì fuori. Se ci sono altri sopravvissuti, se stanno sperimentando delle cure, indagare sulle cause di questa epidemia di Zombie, etc etc


L'uomo si ammazza tra di esso da millenni, secondo me alla fine l'essere umano è fondamentalmente malvagio (come disse Hobbes) e a maggior ragione si scannerebbero a vicenda qualora succedesse uno scenario simile a quello di The Walking Dead, dove la legge del più forte e dell'opportunismo prevale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2013)

Ora è chiaro perchè lo showrunner è stato cacciato.
Questa seconda parte della terza stagione è inguardabile. Dopo la pausa c'è stato un crollo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Se vuoi una serie tv in cui parlano e basta guardati Beautiful...La serie era stata incentrata in una altra maniera pochi cavoli!!
> Poi non capisco tutti quelli che difendono walking dead dicono sempre le stesse cose..."*se volete* uno splatter e bla bla bla" ma chi ha detto che vogliamo una serie tv splatter??Però una via di mezzo si..Come nella prima stagione..In questa parlano e basta...Non si capisce quale sia la storia principale e le puntate sono ridicole..


Infatti io ho detto "Se (io) volessi", non "se volete". L'importante è che piaccia a me, non mi interessa se agli altri non piace anche se rispetto la loro opinione. Sono francamente stanco dei film ammazza zombi a nastro, mi piace invece di più il risvolto psicologico. Tra l'altro in questa serie sono crepate molte persone (Lori, T-Dog, i carcerati et cetera).


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi è una roba totalmente illogica: il mondo sta andando in rovina, non c'è più nulla, e tu che fai? Concentri le energie per le guerre tra clan? A rigor di logica, si dovrebbero unire le forze, esplorare, andare a vedere cosa c'è lì fuori. Se ci sono altri sopravvissuti, se stanno sperimentando delle cure, indagare sulle cause di questa epidemia di Zombie, etc etc



Siamo alla fine del XX secolo. Il mondo intero è sconvolto dalle esplosioni atomiche. Sulla faccia della terra, gli oceani erano scomparsi, e le pianure avevano l'aspetto di desolati deserti. Tuttavia, la razza umana era sopravvissuta.
Persino con quell'ambientazione si ammazzavano tutti a vicenda, qui cambia solo che una volta che hai il tuo gruppetto è più facile sopravvivere perché gli zombi non sono granché come minaccia. Nel fumetto il ciclo della prigione è sulla guerra civile (anzi anche peggio perché ci sono divisioni nel gruppo di Rick pure quando ci sarebbe da affrontare il governatore), poi ci saranno due cicli consecutivi in cui gli zombi sono la principale minaccia per due diversi motivi e infine un altro ciclo dove gli umani tornano ad essere la minaccia ed è il punto dove è il fumetto.

Riguardo a cure e governo nel ciclo dopo la prigione ci dovrebbe essere qualche "collegamento" ma per il resto il fumetto ignora completamente questo aspetto, Jenner stesso è un personaggio aggiunto nella serie televisiva perché si potesse dare qualche spiegazione dal punto di vista del governo.

Comunque mi manda in bestia il fatto che il contadino Hershel non sia stato usato per fare....il contadino....perché non hanno mai cercato di coltivare il cortile del carcere come nel fumetto?


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho detto "Se (io) volessi", non "se volete". L'importante è che piaccia a me, non mi interessa se agli altri non piace anche se rispetto la loro opinione. Sono francamente stanco dei film ammazza zombi a nastro, mi piace invece di più il risvolto psicologico. Tra l'altro in questa serie sono crepate molte persone (Lori, T-Dog, i carcerati et cetera).



Chiaro che deve piacere a te..Ma il punto è che la serie tv era partita in un altra maniera..Io non dico che debbano uccidere zombie a nastro senza alcuna logica..La serie tv andava calibrata,bilanciata meglio.Aspetto psicologico,lotta con gli zombie,lotta tra umani etc..Invece è dalla seconda stagione che c'è praticamente solo psicologia (a parte qualche sprazzo di lotta con gli zombie) Il fumetto è ben diverso dalla serie tv..Chi ha letto il fumetto dice senza mezzi termini che la serie tv fa schifo..E' ovvio ed è chiaro che non è legge la parola di chi ha letto il fumetto,però fa capire molte cose.

La mia serie tv preferita in assoluto è i Soprano.Se penso alla narrazione che ha quella serie tv (seppur di tutt'altro genere,ma anche li si bada molto all'aspetto psicologico dei protagonisti) e a quella che ha walking dead mi viene la morte...


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2013)

Aeeeeee che hai tirato fuori... i Soprano. Nominare i Soprano all'interno del topic di Walking Dead è un insulto per una delle migliori serie di sempre ehehe


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aeeeeee che hai tirato fuori... i Soprano. Nominare i Soprano all'interno del topic di Walking Dead è un insulto per una delle migliori serie di sempre ehehe



E' giusto far conoscere il meglio del meglio anche ai fan di Walking Dead...Vedila come un opera di beneficenza 


P.S: Pensa che la mia seconda serie tv preferita (ma sta li,li a giocarsela coi Soprano) è The Shield..Un altro capolavoro.


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Puntata inutile. Volevano creare Pathos ma non ci sono riusciti. Se riguardate la puntata pilota di TWD e guardate queste, proverete schifo vero. La regia di Frank Darabont era 300 miliardi di volte meglio e anche la fotografia..basti vedere la sigla che fa sbavare ogni volta per capirlo



Concordo pienamente.. hanno fatto enormi passi indietro. Seconda serie da commedia, terza lentissima.. anche se ogni puntata mi aspetto che la serie "decolli" e sto in ansia/attesa tutto il tempo.. poi finisce la puntata e rimani come un mammalucco a chiederti che senso abbia fare 15 puntate praticamente inutili in attesa di uno scontro in cui l'unica domanda che ti fai è.. chi morirà!?


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E' giusto far conoscere il meglio del meglio anche ai fan di Walking Dead...Vedila come un opera di beneficenza
> 
> 
> P.S: Pensa che la mia seconda serie tv preferita (ma sta li,li a giocarsela coi Soprano) è The Shield..Un altro capolavoro.



Hai ragione 

Tiè, se ti ricordi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'uomo si ammazza tra di esso da millenni, secondo me alla fine l'essere umano è fondamentalmente malvagio (come disse Hobbes) e a maggior ragione si scannerebbero a vicenda qualora succedesse uno scenario simile a quello di The Walking Dead, dove la legge del più forte e dell'opportunismo prevale.



concordo, credo che in una catastrofe simile all'inizio prevarrebbe la legge del più forte, ma non credo sia un fatto di malvagità insita nell'uomo è solo un fatto di evoluzione e di prospettiva.
La religione ci ha abituato a considerarci esseri divini o baciati dal divino caduti sulla terra a scontare i nostri peccati, invece siamo semplicemente una specie animale incredibilmente intelligente che con l'evoluzione pian pian diverrà sempre più pacifica e illuminata, naturalmente sempre chè non ci distruggiamo prima, il chè è obiettivamente altamente probabile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aeeeeee che hai tirato fuori... i Soprano. Nominare i Soprano all'interno del topic di Walking Dead è un insulto per una delle migliori serie di sempre ehehe



Dai non siate cosi severi, nelle prime 2 stagioni ci sono stati personaggi abbastanza profondi per essere una serie d'azione, la terza stagione concordo che è più deludente


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dai non siate cosi severi, nelle prime 2 stagioni ci sono stati personaggi abbastanza profondi per essere una serie d'azione, la terza stagione concordo che è più deludente



La seconda è stata pessima,la terza almeno all'inizio era gradevole.Poi sono gusti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Marzo 2013)

Non riesco a dare una collocazione precisa alle stagione
secondo mè è stato innovativo e intrigante non tanto come trama, in linea con i survival classici. ma come personaggi sino alla fuga dalla fattoria.
Poi dalla stagione con l'occupazione della prigione è diventata banale sia la trama che i nuovi personaggi. tutti più fdeli al fumetto ma che come di consueto in un telefilm perdono spessore.

Shane soprattutto è stato fantastico, in conflitto con il suo senso di fedeltà verso tutta la famiglia dello sceriffo che a modo suo ama e la sua vera natura prepotente e violenta che man mano in un mondo così apocalittico emerge.
Gran personaggio, Indimenticabile assolutamente credibile e direi anche abbastanza inedito.

Invece i nuovi personaggi Michonne e Il governatore sono proprio piatti, uno classico cattivone psicopatico trito e ritrito, l'altra banalissima amazzone da fumetto, infatti sono tratti tutti da un fumetto.

qualcuno sa se anche Shane era presente nel fumetto? e se anche li moriva?


----------



## Brain84 (25 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente un colpo di scena!! Aspettare millanta puntate per vederne uno però è deludente. Sono curioso di vedere l'ultimo episodio



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



spero in un Daryl ultra*******so dopo la morte del fratello


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Triste puntata per me, il mio personaggio preferito è stato tolto di mezzo :<


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2013)

Gran bella puntata,movimentata,ma



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



un personaggio come Merl non puoi farlo morire,un pazzo come lui,irrascibile deve essere uno dei protagonisti al contrario di personaggio come Carol,la seconda figlia di Hershel che sono inutili.Mah....


.


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo mi sono giocato il fattore sorpresa, so già come a finire la stagione (grazie deep web ).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2013)

Oh finalmente, un gran bell'episodio prima dei fuochi d'artificio finali.

Questo telefilm deve assolutamente avere non più di 10-12 episodi per stagione, spero ne tengano conto il prossimo anno.


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Marzo 2013)

A me continua a piacere. Le prime puntate della terza serie dopo la pausa sono state pesanti su questo non ci sono dubbi, ma la serie regge bene.


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi è una roba totalmente illogica: il mondo sta andando in rovina, non c'è più nulla, e tu che fai? Concentri le energie per le guerre tra clan? A rigor di logica, si dovrebbero unire le forze, esplorare, andare a vedere cosa c'è lì fuori. Se ci sono altri sopravvissuti, se stanno sperimentando delle cure, indagare sulle cause di questa epidemia di Zombie, etc etc



Abbi pazienza ma io questo tuo modo di vedere le cose non le condivido assolutamente.

In un mondo dove il cibo non lo trovi sotto casa alla Conad, dove l'acqua potabile, la luce elettrica, le medicine e il gasolio sono un ricordo. Dove in ogni angolo del paese ci sono zombi che non aspettano altro che mangiarti tu andresti a fare l'esploratore dei mondi? O ti creeresti un rifugio dove cibo e acqua sono più facilmente reperibili, con delle mura o delle recinzioni e un riparo dalle intemperie?

Uniresti le forze con chi? Non credo che al mondo resterebbero vive solo brave persone.

La sperimentazione di una cura, in un mondo ormai andato a p... poi è veramente troppo fantasioso. Saper la causa dell'epidamia poi a rigor di logica non mi cambierebbe proprio nulla, soprattutto in un mondo senza civiltà.

La guerra tra clan è invece totalmente realistica perchè in una società degenerata il primo problema è proprio la sopravvivenza. E nella sopravvivenza vive il più forte. Puoi capire poi in una situazione malata come un mondo dominato dagli zombi quale apice potrebbe avere la stupidità umana per un pezzo di pane. Poi basta guardare come si comportavano le tribù indigene tra di loro. Erano sempre uomini quelli.

Va bene tutto, ma la famiglia del mulino bianco in un telefilm di zombie no eh.


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grandissimo Merle, se ne è andato nel modo migliore! Come al solito fortuna sfacciata per quel ******** del Governatore: proprio quando ci mancava poco è passato davanti alla linea di fuoco quel pirla! Speriamo che ora Daryl e Rick la faranno pagare a quel verme.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Il bello di TWD è che fa sembrare gli zombie quasi possibili, le avventure tutti insieme alla salviamo il mondo non esistono dai, conoscendo la natura dell'uomo hanno costruito lo scenario più plausibile.


Comunque a me i tempi morti non dispiacciono, definiscono meglio i personaggi e ti ci fanno affezionare, non può essere una serie sparatutto...


Bello bello bello, non vedo l'ora della prossima


----------



## Brain84 (1 Aprile 2013)

Vista l'ultima puntata



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



tutto rimandato alla prossima stagione. Avevo il sospetto che il governatore non morisse. ALmeno quell'inutile di Andrea è schiattata finalmente..il Governatore ormai è praticamente solo..vedremo cos'accadrà..sta stagione comunque mi ha deluso non poco..qualche picco c'è stato ma è veramente troppo poco per me.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Aprile 2013)

Non sarà più lo stesso senza quel simpaticone di Merle :C
Cmq l'ultimo episodio è stato interessante, a un tratto il Governatore mi è sembrato quello schizzato folle di Amon Goeth di Schindler's List che si è messo a sparare random sulla gente per poi finirli con dei colpi in testa con la pistola.


----------



## Vinz (1 Aprile 2013)

Io ho smesso a metà seconda stagione, non ne potevo più. E dall'andazzo che ha preso dopo, mi sa che mi sconsigliate di ricominciarlo eh?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

A me non avevano particolarmente appassionato le puntate sino alla sosta invernale
nel week ho visto tutte le ultime sino alla morte del buontempone Merle, personaggio interessante ,e mi sono piaciute;
non trovate esagerato che muoiono troppi protagonisti? sarà anche realistico ma non si riesce ad abituarsici 

nb nella copertina numero 100 del fumetto ho visto il figlio dello sceriffo con la benda sul'occhio, dite che capiterà anche nei telefilm?
una vendetta del governatore?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La puntata era partita bene,poi è stata tutto un calando.Finale della menghia direi.....


 [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] non rivelare i particolari ad altri che non hanno visto la serie(mi riferisco alla questione di Merle).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2013)

Il finale è un pesce d'aprile, vero?

Quando trasmettono il vero finale?


----------



## Miro (2 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'unica nota positiva è che finalmente Andrea è schiattata, per il resto è un finale di stagione da mani nei capelli...sono riusciti a creare 0 suspance per la 4° stagione.
Ciliegina sulla torta il pullman pieno di vecchiardi in stile "gita al lago"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dal momento che la puntata è stata mandata ufficialmente in onda in Italia non si tratta più di spoiler, quindi credo si possa liberamente scrivere commenti sulle puntate già andate in onda senza il comando spoiler imho. Chi non si è visto la serie e non si vuole rovinare la sorpresa farebbe bene a non entrarci proprio nel topic


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dal momento che la puntata è stata mandata ufficialmente in onda in Italia non si tratta più di spoiler, quindi credo si possa liberamente scrivere commenti sulle puntate già andate in onda senza il comando spoiler imho. Chi non si è visto la serie e non si vuole rovinare la sorpresa farebbe bene a non entrarci proprio nel topic



Beh,c'è gente che non ha vista ancora il finale e quindi non credo costi molto non svelare i particolari.Alcuni utenti hanno iniziato a vedere TWD non da molto,alcuni sono alla prima stagione.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la logica di portare la gente da Woodburry alla prigione non l'ho ancora capita. Hai un'intera città con acqua, cibo, armi di distruzione e senza il governatore che sta in giro a delirare e te ne torni in quella orrenda prigione con altra gente al seguito? La deficienza di questo telefilm è aberrante certe volte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> la logica di portare la gente da Woodburry alla prigione non l'ho ancora capita. Hai un'intera città con acqua, cibo, armi di distruzione e senza il governatore che sta in giro a delirare e te ne torni in quella orrenda prigione con altra gente al seguito? La deficienza di questo telefilm è aberrante certe volte.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Temevano che il Governatore tornasse a Woodbury per fare una strage, come se non fosse possibile che la faccia comunque alla prigione.
Non ha senso, ripeto, questo ultimo episodio è tutto un terribile scherzo di pessimo gusto.

-5-6 episodi di stallo e di NULLA per preparare uno scontro che NON C'E' STATO.
- Quell'idota di Andrea che resta mezz'ora a parlare con Milton quando avrebbe potuto liberarsi ben prima.
- Il Governatore che spara a tutti alla testa, ma per una ragione non precisata risparmia l'ultimo colpo sulla tipa.
- Il mitragliatore che si inceppa proprio sul più bello... il piano di rick sarebbe stato INUTILE se quel mitragliatore avesse funzionato fino in fondo. E i lancia granate che fine hanno fatto? Ma si, battiamo la ritirata perchè Glenn e Maggie sparano due colpi a caso.

L'inizio di stagione mi era piaciuto tantissimo, ma dopo la pausa di Natale è stata una discesa verso punti infimi.

Ho grossi dubbi sulla quarta stagione, il mio credito di fiducia sta per esaurirsi.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Come ha già detto qualcuno... ma è uno scherzo?

Peggior stagione di serie tv della storia


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2013)

A me è piaciuta:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



-Palese che non ci sarebbe stato uno scontro aperto, sarebbe stato da folli.
-Il Governatore ritornerà sicuramente.
-Bello il fatto che abbiamo preso tutte le persone, nonostante ci saranno mille problemi per spazi, acqua e cibo e spostamenti. C'è una scena finale in cui mi è parso di capire che Rick rinsanisce.

Non capisco cosa vi aspettavate? Morte a palate? Dai...


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2013)

Un'altra stagione incentrata sul Governatore. Sai che bellezza...


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2013)

Io non ho letto il fumetto, ma da quanto ho letto in giro non dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## Miro (2 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io non ho letto il fumetto, ma da quanto ho letto in giro non dovrebbe essere così.



Ma la serie tv tiene pochissimo in conto il fumetto, solo nella prima stagione si sono attenuti alla trama originale.


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Aprile 2013)

Ma se vi fa tanto schifo perchè la guardate? Vi piace anche fustigarvi nelle palle per caso? 

In ogni caso non è stata una chiusura con i botti ma questa stagione ha regalato qualche bel momento. Già fare un bel film sugli zombie non è poi così facile. Figurati un telefilm poi... Non sarà un capolavoro, ma sicuramente è meglio dei soliti telefilm.

Questa terza stagione resta sicuramente migliore della seconda, ma paggio della prima che per ora resta imbattibile.
Aspetterò volentieri l'inizio della quarta stagione. Per ME ne vale la pena.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> la logica di portare la gente da Woodburry alla prigione non l'ho ancora capita. Hai un'intera città con acqua, cibo, armi di distruzione e senza il governatore che sta in giro a delirare e te ne torni in quella orrenda prigione con altra gente al seguito? La deficienza di questo telefilm è aberrante certe volte.



Sinceramente a me una prigione, seppur orrenda, fredda o poco ospitante rimane comunque più difendibile e sicura di una città sbarrata da pile di gomme e auto. Sarò **********..


----------



## Livestrong (3 Aprile 2013)

Uno guarda la serie perché la segue dall'inizio, che vuol dire.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'ultimo episodio non è stato male secondo me, il problema è che tutta la terza stagione è stata improntata su uno scontro che alla fine non c'è stato. In pratica 14 episodi (il primo e l'ultimo decenti) da buttare nel cesso.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Aprile 2013)

A me questa serie non mi vede più!!Ho finito questa terza orribile stagione e ora basta...La quarta non la guarderò.
E' una serie tv basata su cavolate e ragionamenti insensati da parte dei protagonisti.


----------



## Stex (3 Aprile 2013)

delusione perche dal trailer che mandavano in settimana doveva succedere qualcosa di epico...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2013)

Io la guardo perchè fino a Natale mi piaceva... e anche la seconda stagione a me è piaciuta.
L'ultima parte della terza stagione l'ho trovata orripilante, è normale manifestare il proprio disappunto.


----------



## vota DC (3 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma il Governatore riesce a battere Merle nel corpo a corpo? Uno dei combattimenti peggio gestiti secondo me, quello era buono di vincere solo se Martinez lo aiutava dall'inizio alla fine





Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> la logica di portare la gente da Woodburry alla prigione non l'ho ancora capita. Hai un'intera città con acqua, cibo, armi di distruzione e senza il governatore che sta in giro a delirare e te ne torni in quella orrenda prigione con altra gente al seguito? La deficienza di questo telefilm è aberrante certe volte.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La prigione è meglio di Woodbury. Il cibo è lo stesso (non vedo contadini, quindi si rubacchia in giro) ma è più protetta. Infatti nel fumetto il governatore vuole la prigione. E ha un carro armato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scelta della prigione è ovvia, troppo complicato difendere la città in così pochi, temo che qualcuno di voi non sopravviverebbe a lungo in quel mondo 





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



lo scontro è stato deludente, senza phatos, decisamente male, però la ribellione della gente è stata credibile, in fondo non erano soldati, però svegliarsi prima no? pensateci coreani pensateci, sceglieteveli voi i vostri nemici, non fateveli imporre, Il gesto del governatore all'apparenza folle ha un suo perchè, ormai aveva perso il suo carisma e doveva rispondere di troppe cose, mussolini, gueddafi et simili docet



Tutta quella gente portata alla prigione credo che ai fini della storia servirà per la prossima stagione in cui le anticipazioni degli sceneggiatori parlano di rivincita degli Zombi che dovrebbero tornare a essere centrali nella trama, ma forse si riferivano al PD e PDL 
insomma serviva carne fresca, mica possiamo far mangiare tutti i nostri protagonisti


----------



## vota DC (4 Aprile 2013)

Comunque la stagione non è stata male, mentre la seconda di buono aveva solo i primi e gli ultimi episodi, questa aveva la prima metà che era ottima e la seconda dove un terzo degli episodi era buono.
Inoltre pericolo scampato


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Andrea non fa la parte di Lily


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Aprile 2013)

Visto ora l'ultimo episodio, 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



godo per la morte di Andrea, ora spero che nella prossima stagione schiatti pure Carl, insopportabile proprio, così il quadro è completo 
Governatore idolo che fa la mattanza dei "civili"


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Visto ora l'ultimo episodio,
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Ho finito di vedere tutta la stagione
Quoto la tua parte in spoiler era ora, ora voglio pure il bambino insopportabile.


----------

